# Morels and Tornadoes



## thefungusfinder (Mar 22, 2014)

I think we’ve all heard that tornadoes and wildfires can often lead to massive morel patches, but I personally have never found one and know nothing about the correlation. Does anyone know more about this? Specifically tornadoes…how long after a tornado would an area be expected to produce, in the same year? The next year?
I found a wooded area that was quite obviously hit by a tornado, 30-40′ trees toppled over. Did some research and found out the tornado was about a week ago. Is this something I should be keeping an eye on or just mark it as a good prospect for next year? I live quite a distance from the area, it’s on the way to a spot I only hunt once or twice a year…otherwise I’d be checking it everyday after work.
Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## shroombandit63 (Mar 8, 2015)

Funny thing, in 2013 one of my favorite places was recovering from both fire and tornado. That year, and again last year I found about twice as many as in the previous years. As of tonight, both those spots have yet to produce a morel.


----------

